# Argëtim & zbavitje > Humor shqiptar >  Shoqata e alkoolistëve anonimë#3..."rikthimi".

## shoku_tanku

*Përshëndetje të nderuar forumistë,anëtarë të vjetër,e të rinj të kësaj shoqate,ju që keni qenë dhe ju që do të vini...ju uroj të gjithëve mirëseardhjen në tavolinën tonë modeste..*
Per ata qe akoma nuk jane njohur me kete teme...kjo eshte tavolina e forumit...ne kete tavoline,prioritetin me te madh e ze pija tradicionale Shqiptare,Rakia,gjithashtu edhe pjeset e tjera te tradicionalitetit qe kane shoqeruar historine e rakise,si dollite,kenget,bejtet,historite e ndryshme..
kryesisht,ato historite me lufte,ku prsh; korrieri partizan,mbetet ne mes te rruges
i bllokuar nga debora dhe jeten ja shpeton faqorja e rakise qe mbante ne xhep: )
kthen dy gllenjka dhe motorri si me mrekulli, i rivihet ne pune...te gjitha organet e tij jetesore,fillojne te shkrijne dhe per me teper,te riperterihen....korrieri i ri,ndihet si i rilindur...nje energji e fuqishme,a thua se e mbinatyrshme,pershkron trupin e tij te imet...kembet e mpira qe i kullonin gjak si pasoje e nallaneve qe e kishin shuallin shoshe dhe e shtigjeve te ashpera ne te cilat kishte kaluar per te mos u pikasur nga Gjermanet,tashme ndihen te c'lireta,njesoj si te kishin dale nga nje 
masazhioterapi...mendja e tij,e zhytur ne terrin e te ftohtit perpires,papritur perfton nje kthjellesi te cuditeshme,nje kthjellesi te tille,qe nuk e kishte patur kurre me pare...syte e tij te medhenj,nisin te hapen ngadale...ne ta,u shfaqet nje drite qe shkelqen si drita e agimeve te stines se madhe...c'do ind i trupit,ka rifituar gjallerine e dikurshme te moshes se adoleshences...e gjithe kjo ringjallje,i gjithe ky rrevolucion,i ndodh brenda nje casti te vetem...kthen vetem dy gllenjka dhe sa hap e mbyll syte,ndihet tjeter njeri...ne keto momente,rifiton plotesisht vetedijen por nje uri therese i shterngon stomakun...nxjerr nga trasta cerekun e patetes se vetme te pjekur qe kishte marre me vete tre dite me pare,diten kur u nis per kete rruge te gjate e te rrezikshme,thyen gjysmen e ketij cereku dhe e hedh ne goje...pertypet ngadale...i duket sikur shijon gjellet me te shijshme te kesaj bote dhe nderkohe,i 
kujtohet ajo thenia e famshme Marksiste Leniniste..."patatja,eshte edhe buke,edhe gjelle"...nje kenaqesi e pamate,i kaplon shpirtin...falenderon ne heshtje komisarin,i cili i ka dhene keto leksione te vyera mbi idealet komuniste,kapercen pataten,ngrihet ne kembe dhe riniset per udhe...korrieri Shazo vazhdon te ece...ecen pa u ndalur...ecen me shpejtesi...kalon neper ato shtigje,ku edhe dhija do te mendohej dy here perpara se te hidhte hapin...tashme ecen pa pushim,rend si nje maratonomak...porcionin magjik qe ka ne xhep,e perdor me kursim...pi aq sa te mos i shterin forcat...tashme,ka pershkruar me se tre te katertat e udhetimit...ne faqore,i ka mbetur vetem pika e fundit ashtu sikurse plumbi i fundit ne kreherin e patickes se ndryshkur pasi kater plumbat e tjere,i kishte perdorur per te trembur ujqerit e terbuar qe i afroheshin naten per te sfiduar urine por kete djale trim,nuk kishte arritur ta kapte Gjermani
e jo me ujqerit...nje komunist i betuar nuk trembej perpara asgjeje..
Forcat fillojne ti shuhen serish por tej ne horizont,ne rrafshin e nje pllaje te pjerret,shquan zjarret e kampingut te boiskauteve partizane...zemra i ndizet flake,
rrekellen edhe piken e fundit te rakise dhe si nje motorr reaktiv,turret tatepjete monopatit...me nje fryme,mberrin ne kampin partizan...perpara tij,qendron si nje
at i dhembshur,komisar Beluli...komisari i tij i dashur...idhulli i tij i vetem,ne fakt, mbas Marksit,Leninit dhe shokut Shpati...ai e perqafon dhe me pas i fut nje shpulle te fuqishme.
-Spurdhjak"..e di qe je nje dite me vonese!!!...me jep letren!!!....korrier Shazoja,nxjerr nga kraharori faqoren e rakise,heq tapen e saj dhe prej andej nxjerr letren....komisari i hedh nje sy te shpejte dhe me pas buzeqesh...-lajme te mira Shazo djali...per kete meriton faqoren time...nxjerr te veten nga xhepi dhe ja ofron korrierit te ri....-ju me dhuruat faqoren me stemen e draperit dhe te cekanit,shoku komisar!....ndihem teper i nderuar...eshte dhurata me e cmuar per mua dhe do ta ruaj si jeten time!...komisari i rrahu lehte supet!...-e meriton Shazo,e meriton,komunistet si ti,jane te rralle.... Me pas u fut ne cadren e tij me lekure te regjur dhie per te diskutuar permbajtjen e mesazhit
me komandantin e batalionit dhe me shoqet e anetaresise kryesuese komuniste..

Agimin e dites se neserme,batalioni zuri pozicionet e luftimit....korrierin e ri e lane diku ne prapavije qe ti furnizonte me municione.....plasi lufta...ishte nje lufte e ashper....korrieri mbante koken ulur dhe levizte poshte e lart neper kanalet e ceketa te hapura,cuditerisht,te quajtura llogore...ne nje moment,faqorja i bie nga xhepi dhe rrokolliset poshte....korrieri ne kete moment del nga llogorja dhe sulet per te kapur faqoren...per fat te keq,kjo dalje e pastudiuar rrezulton fatale per te..
nje plumb e kap ne kraharor...korrieri bie pertoke....-Shaaaaazzzoooooo....!!!therret si i terbuar komisar Beluli....-peeerpaaaraaa paaartiizaaaaneee...degjohet nje ze tjeter...partizanet hidhen te gjithe ne sulm duke gjuajtur ne drejtim te gjermaneve me pushke,me sepata,me gure me llastiqe,e me gjithshka tjeter qe kishin ne dore...gjermanet,te tmerruar nga terbimi i hakmarrjes partizane,ja mbathen vrapit me te katra...mbasi perfundoi beteja,Shazon e moren dhe i bene nje varrim prej deshmori te vertete...i gjithe batalioni derdhi lot hidherimi dhe pine nga nje pike raki ne shenje rrespekti nga faqorja e Shazos..-pini....u tha komisari....pini nga faqorja e Shazos...po te ishte gjalle,ai do te pinte bashke me ju...ishte nje rakidashes i rralle...nje dollibash absolut...nje partizan trim,dhe mbi te gjitha, nje komunist me ideale te rralla...i paharruar qofte kujtimi i ketij heroi"..

E keshtu pra miq te dashur,korrieri Shazo vdiq,por faqorja e tij egziston edhe sot e kesaj dite ne muzeun kombetar ne nje pjese te ndricuar dobet.U a solla ketu si histori,ne menyre qe te pakten te qendroje e ndricuar mire ne nje nga dhomezat e memories tone...pra,ate qe s'e ben shteti,te pakten ta beje individi..:  )

Gezuar miq"...kete histori ua dedikoj ju te gjitheve....jeni te lutur te pini,te gezoni
te kerceni e te kendoni ne kete tavoline...le te flasim si miq...si anetare te denje te kesaj tavoline te ngjizur qe nga fillimi i koherave,qe kur lindi rakia"...shume me perpara se te lindnim ne...qe kur linden vlerat e ketij kombi..le te vazhdojme ti mbajme gjalle keto vlera.. te mos i leme kurre te humbasim...jeni te gjithe te mirepritur...gezuar"

----------


## zhorzhi

pershendetje shoku tanku.
urime qe e mban hapur shoqaten,
ke shume te drejte sa ke shkruar me lart,shqipetari edhe ne lufte edhe ne dasem edhe ne vdekje faqoren e rakise se ka vecuar nga vetja asnjehere.
madje edhe ne brezi i  rri (edhe ne femrat) e kemi trasheguar kete tradite nga gjysherit tane.edhe sot kur  im ate nxjerr rakine e  re une rri me ore te tera prane kazanit ,e kemi ne gjak ne kete dhe sheqim dot dore kollaj nga rakia,jo ne europe te hyjme po kudo.
te uroj gjithe te mirat ...........

GEZUAR.....

----------


## shoku_tanku

Lum si ne per Shqipet tona...kush tjeter me mire se ju na kupton...kush tjeter me mire se ju,i njeh vlerat e  rakise,kush tjeter me mire se ju,njeh vlerat e dollise..
Kam enderruar gjithmone nje te dashur qe te qendroje prane meje kur del  rakia e re...te qendronim bashke prane kazanit te rakise,te ngroheshim nga zjarri i druve te thata te Lisit...te shijonim rakine lehone dhe te deheshim  nga embelsia e saj,te thurnim  endrra per te ardhmen ne ate ambient te magjepsur nga aroma e mushtit te rrushit...te pinim aq shume,sa qe punishtja e vogel e rakise,te na dukej si universi i enderrave...nje eksperience e tille,do te ishte vertet dicka e rralle dhe e paharrueshme...te paca Zhorzhi...ty,dhe gjithe vajzat e tjera qe jane rritur dhe edukuar me kete fryme..prane kazanit...prane historive te qemocme...prane vlerave..

----------


## shefqeti11

mire se ju gjej te dashur dashamires te rakise  :buzeqeshje: 

une ne fakt nuk e teheq dhe shume rakin, por ndonje here me raste, ne ndonje dasem apo gosti, futem dhe une me shoqerin duke ktyer ndonje got, por deri tek e dyta se me teper s'ma do xhani ama...

ndonje here me tregon plaku per te atin e vet, me nje fjal per gjyshin tim, i cili bashke me shoket e vet ne ato kohe, e pinin rakin me tas, disa e benin dhe pershesh, me thot, por nuk e di ne fakt, por qe pihej shume rakia me perpara dhe njekohesisht e mbanin ama, jo me dy gota si puna ime e te binin posht. 
jo se sot nuk pihet rakia, pihet edhe mjaft biles, por si me perpara nuk mendoj, lere qe tani na e kan prishur fare edhe ate te Skraparit qe mbahej me emer, kan filluar te na e bejn me sheqer  :i ngrysur: ...po prap se prapi ama ndonje got pa kthyer nuk do rrim, apo jo?

Ja gezuar dhe mire se ju gjeta...kete te paren po e kthej me fund, pastaj deri ne fund vetem me goten e dyt do ju bej shoqeri...besoj se nuk do merziteni.


Ne shendetin tuaj!

----------


## Alienated

*shoku tanku,
mos ke qene i dehur kur e hape kete teme???*

Si quhet tema: 
Shoata e alkoolisteve anonime#3
Shokata e alkoolisteve anonime#3
apo
Shoqata e alkoolisteve anonime#3

----------


## ajzberg

Pershendetje 
Shoku Tanku te gjith kemi nga nje faqore ,por ke pare qe e kemi te shpuar ,mua s me ri asnjehere plot..............

----------


## ARKIA

Mirese u mblodhem perseri mikesha e miq te shoqates!
Shoku nderime dhe gezime!




> *shoku tanku,
> mos ke qene i dehur kur e hape kete teme???*
> 
> Si quhet tema: 
> Shoata e alkoolisteve anonime#3
> Shokata e alkoolisteve anonime#3
> apo
> Shoqata e alkoolisteve anonime#3


{Shoata }    eshte nje gabim orthografik ne pamje 2 D  ndersa ne 3D eshte 
Shoqata ,mendoj.

----------


## shoku_tanku

Pershendetje te gjitheve dhe u paca te gezuar"

Shefqeti"...mire se na erdhe dhe mos e bej hall per rakine e sheqerit...shoku eshte Skraparlli dhe nuk te le te biesh viktime e rakise se sheqerit..qe tani e tutje do te pish vetem raki te paster rrushi...me te miren qe ke provuar ndonjehere..
Do te te shijoje aq shume rakia dhe muhabeti ne kete tavoline sa qe,me beso"
do te rrezikosh te kalosh edhe goten e trete,jo te dyten qe po e po...te pershendes..

Ajzberg"..gezohem qe te pashe perseri or mik...u bene kohe qe nuk ishim mbledhur te gjithe bashke...sa per faqoret,sado vrima te kene,ato do te rrine gjithmone plot pasi rakija ne kete shoqate rrjedh si lume dhe nuk do te shteroje asnjehere..

Alienated"...ti mire se na erdhe nje here...ja ku po e pi nje shendet per ty...me fund e ke...qofsh i lumtur me vete, e me gjithe c'ke per zemer...sa per gabimet drejtshkrimore...mendoj se e kemi te justifikuar, apo jo? :buzeqeshje: ..po nuk na the...a e terheq ndonje cike rakine?

Arben djali"...po te drejtohem ne kete menyre pasi nuk te shoh dot si me te vjeter
..rakija dhe muhabeti,te kane lene po ate djale te ri qe ke qene dikur dhe gjithmone do te mbetesh i tille..ke shpirtin e nje 25 vjecari dhe pjekurine e nje dollibashi te mocem....me ty,kjo tavoline ka marre ngjyrimet origjinale te sofrave te dikurshme,ku paraardhesit tane uleshin kembekryq dhe dilnin nga muhabeti,vetem kur hiqeshin zvarre: )...e ndjeja per detyre morale,te vazhdoja ta 
mbaja te hapur kete shoqate...nuk mund ti lija miqte e mi te endeshin te vetem,ashtu si ka thene edhe dikur Zheleznovi ne filmin "Balle per Balle"...do ta kerkojme shoqaten admiral,por nuk do ta gjejme...do te endemi neper Europe e neper Bote si cifutet neper shkretetire...por shoqata jone do te jete dhe do te mbetet gjithmone ketu...gezuar mik i pandare...me je bere vertet nje mik i vecante,asnjehere nuk e ke braktisur tavolinen tone...meriton vendin e nderit ne kete tavoline...je i pazevendesueshem...te paca..
Dhe ajo qe the me siper,eshte plotesisht e vertete"...jo te gjithe jane te afte ti shohin gjerat nga nje pamje tre dimensionale...jo te gjithe, me perjashtim te anetareve te kesaj shoqate..

----------


## BaBa

*PErshendetje , shoqata shoku tanku  na u ba shoqata si  tip kjoske iher prishet iher hapet car bahet kshu nejse ajd me funde per Shoqaten ja kalofshit mir shnet e pare tgjithve* 



*Respekt BABA.*

----------


## shoku_tanku

Te paca Babe...mire se na erdhe...shoqaten e kemi me themele te forta
themelet kane rendesi se muret prishen e ndertohen perseri...gezohem qe te pashe...nje dopio per ty...me fund...ika se u bera tape :buzeqeshje:

----------


## PRI-LTN

> *shoku tanku,
> mos ke qene i dehur kur e hape kete teme???*
> 
> Si quhet tema: 
> Shoata e alkoolisteve anonime#3
> Shokata e alkoolisteve anonime#3
> apo
> Shoqata e alkoolisteve anonime#3


"Shoqata" eshte, por ate "Q"-ne e kisha marre une borxh se me duhej ate nate per nje bionde  :uahaha:  


Mirese u rimblodhet perseri o balli i forumit!

----------


## shefqeti11

ohhohoo shoku_tanku, qenka shume e fort mor burr i dheut, por megjithate, nuk qenka dhe aq e fort sa i zoti i saj, vallahi bilahi jo...
po keshtu duhet rakia more shoku_tanku, e paster dhe e fort si vet i zoti saj qe e nxejrr prej zemres...

vecse do te lutesha te mos me shtyje shume, se vallahi me kete te paren dhe po me merren mend, nuk me ke mua per keto pune per fat te keq, per ndopak muhabet ehhh edhe shtyhemi, po me kete raki qe e paske dhe pike te par, nuk i jap dot dum, po mos e nga mikun se do te me marresh me qaf.... :buzeqeshje: 

ja ta cukim dhe nje here, dhe do dolli miku shoku_tanku...se si do ta shtyjm muhabetin...tre dolli jam i mendimit dhe nje keng...si thua...foli pak dhe zhorzhit te na sjelli ca speca te mbushura dhe ndonje kokerr ulliri, me pas te skuqi ca kokla mishi po mundi... thuaj nje llaf...

haj te paca sa malet, dhe brum shoku_tanku!


gezuar,zhorzhi, ajzberg, BaLLaKumi, Alienated, Arben Kote,PRI-LTN, gezuar te gjith te pranishmeve...
por nuk do le jasht edhe shoqerin tjeter qe akoma nuk na kane ardhur...shendet e gezim dhe per ata...

----------


## shoku_tanku

O PRI!!!...po ma kthe ate q-ne mor burr i dheut se me bene rezil keta anetaret e rinj...ah po i shkreti une thua...mbeta duke mbuluar horrliqet e shoqerise...po ndrysho mor burr i dheut,ndrysho...shtrohu pak...ka ardhur koha te behesh djale per shtepi...po s'ka gje jo...shoku tankun,do ta kesh gjithmone mbeshtetje per kesi gjerash...mire se na erdhe dhe gezuar vella...megjithate,thirri mendjes :buzeqeshje: 

Shefqet byrazeri!...shoku,nuk detyron njeri ne pije...pi sa te mbash"...rendesi ka te kenaqemi me muhabet...e megjithate...rakia...eshte stimul per muhabetin...duhet ta pranojme...me degjo mua...po kalove te treten...te tjerat shkojne vete...pa i kuptuar fare...nuk dua te te bej pijanec...thjesht dua te kuptosh se rakia eshte ilac...nuk duhet pare detyrimisht si alkool...sidomos kjo rakija e paster e rrushit shekullor te Skraparit..po te shuaj nje kuriozitet....a e di qe ne Skrapar...ka hardhi te cilat e kalojne trashesine e nje trungu peme..nese s'e dije...e more vesh...kjo tregon traditen e lashte te rakise ne vendlindjen time,dhe per me teper,tregon frytin e vecante te cilin ne e perdorim per te nxjerre rakine me te vecante qe mund te egzistoje...gas pac nga hera miku im..po e piu edhe une nje shendet per ty...ja te paca...ohohohophop :buzeqeshje:

----------


## PRI-LTN

Shoku, Miresejugjeta!

Ate Q-ne do ta mbaj dhe neser dhe ta kthej te henen ne mengjes.

----------


## shoku_tanku

Me more me qafe!...more vesh apo jo!..dije se te kam ruajtur krahet me teper nga c'duhet...duhet ti japesh fund me keto marrezi aventureske...per me teper,mos u perzje me gra ose vajza,qe i kane burrat apo baballaret ne pozite...jo per gje po do te na perndjekin si cifutet pastaj...po ve ne rrezik shoket e shoqates me keto lojerat e tua prej dashnori apasionant :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Alienated

> Pershendetje te gjitheve dhe u paca te gezuar"
> ***
> Alienated"...ti mire se na erdhe nje here...ja ku po e pi nje shendet per ty...me fund e ke...qofsh i lumtur me vete, e me gjithe c'ke per zemer...sa per gabimet drejtshkrimore...mendoj se e kemi te justifikuar, apo jo?..po nuk na the...a e terheq ndonje cike rakine?
> ***


Rakine e terheq si jo ... por nese eshte J&B ose Vere te kuqe ... tjerat s'i du ... hajde gezuar! ... sa per Q-ne, do e ndryshojme fjalen me ... s'do i quajme Shoqata por SHOATA  :ngerdheshje:   :pa dhembe:

----------


## Alienated

*Per te gjithe ata qe do futen ketu*

----------


## RaPSouL

*LooooooooL Sa Kom Qesh O Shoku Tanku Po Ca Ke Bo Re I Pit Dru ke Qene*

----------


## zhorzhi

ju me  lart si  e  keni hallin?
nuk  guxon  njeriu i  shkrete te beje nje gabim.....
se ta  marrin shpirtin 100 te tjere.
ej  shoku  tanku meqe rra  fjala te shtune me 5 Maj
ketej  nga  varezat e  deshmoreve ketu  ne Korce  vec  te shikoje,
plot  njerez hanin  e  pinin per te kujtuar te rrenit  ne  lufte.
me shishet  me  rraki e  me cantat me  berrxolla  se jo  per  gje po  partizanet  e  pinin  per  nxehje rrakine se seshte e  lehte te shkosh ne  lufte  me  gjermanet
apo jo?
kisha  edhe nje pyetje per ty shoku  TANKU.
akoma  ske  gjetur  shpirtin  tend  binjak e  dija  se  e  kishe gjetur  tashme  nje  te dashur,por  nejse  gezuar po pi  e une  nje  gote se ketu  ne zyre ku  punoj kam  nje  rraki te  mrekullueshme.......po deshe te dergoj  pak  ta provosh.
VAZHDO DYMENE  TENDE DHE MOS DEGJO  SEC  THONE BOTA(KETA  ME  LART)
SE JANE  VEC  FJALE  TE  KOTA.......
RESPEKTE SHOKU  TANKU.......

----------


## PRI-LTN

> Me more me qafe!...more vesh apo jo!..dije se te kam ruajtur krahet me teper nga c'duhet...duhet ti japesh fund me keto marrezi aventureske...per me teper,mos u perzje me gra ose vajza,qe i kane burrat apo baballaret ne pozite...jo per gje po do te na perndjekin si cifutet pastaj...po ve ne rrezik shoket e shoqates me keto lojerat e tua prej dashnori apasionant


Po per kete pune jane shoket. Sot ti, neser une.
Nejse, ate Q-ne ta nisa bashke me 1 shishe 0.75-she me raki moskati te vjeteruar.

----------

